
Welcome to the Era of Politically Correct Web Browsing – Hit and Run : Reason.com - aburan28
http://reason.com/blog/2014/04/03/welcome-to-the-era-of-politically-correc
======
Karunamon
No. Just.. no. Flagged for being a misleading article from a social regressive
website with the most misleading domain name ever.

For the last time, Eich was not ousted for his "views" or "beliefs". (He
wasn't even technically "ousted" \- he stepped down.)

The furor over this person was because of their _ACTIONS_ , namely donating
money to what was for all intents and purposes a hate group.

It really is that simple.

------
vezzy-fnord
Direct link to the article itself: [http://time.com/49136/brendan-eich-
mozilla-firing-firefox-ga...](http://time.com/49136/brendan-eich-mozilla-
firing-firefox-gay-marriage/)

Not that it really said much. It was just a brief thought dump with no
particular direction.

